# Patient fallen, unconcious and snooring.



## Alpiner (Dec 3, 2014)

A few weeks ago at work a co-worker fell from 2ft high impacting his lead leaving him supine, unconscious and snoring. I wasn't present during the accident but as a new EMT student I'm curious about what I should of done in that situation?

With what I know right now I would of contacted emergency services, not moved him, checked for rising of the chest/listened to airway and opened airway with jaw thrust in needed. 

Looking for some professional advice here, thanks in advance!


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 3, 2014)

Alpiner said:


> A few weeks ago at work a co-worker fell from 2ft high impacting his lead leaving him supine, unconscious and snoring. I wasn't present during the accident but as a new EMT student I'm curious about what I should of done in that situation?
> 
> With what I know right now I would of contacted emergency services, not moved him, checked for rising of the chest/listened to airway and opened airway with jaw thrust in needed.
> 
> Looking for some professional advice here, thanks in advance!


2ft high and snoring? Once saw a guy do that and he had a seizure.   Best practice if your 2 man,
Hold cspine, abc's have partner check for any obvious injuries around the head and neck.  Check the back than the legs.  Flip do the same for front.  Board splint what ever you gotta do.  Keep warm transport.

In your case as a student/lay person, don't move them, call/send for help, keep them warm.  Got a splace banket in a work place first aid kit? Use it.


----------



## Alpiner (Dec 3, 2014)

How often are airways obstructed in unconscious patients? 

While reading my book, I found that snoring can be a cause of partial airway blockage that needs to be fixed with the jaw thrust in patients with possible spinal injury's and head tilt chin lift in patients with no suspected spinal injury's.

Any extra advice/info greatly appreciated!


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 3, 2014)

Alpiner said:


> How often are airways obstructed in unconscious patients?
> 
> While reading my book, I found that snoring can be a cause of partial airway blockage that needs to be fixed with the jaw thrust in patients with possible spinal injury's and head tilt chin lift in patients with no suspected spinal injury's.
> 
> Any extra advice/info greatly appreciated!


Yea your thinking on the right path.  It happens a bit.  I had a lady last week that passed out at the bus stop and just a loud gurgle due to her just inhaling a pool of blood. Did cspine with a collar suctiond airway she was alright.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 3, 2014)

If they appear to have significant blood in their upper airway, enlist help and roll the patient onto their side and let that drain out. Probably more effective than suctioning half the time anyway.


----------

